# Stand too big??



## kitterz (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been invited to attend the largest annual fair here in Zimbabwe, the organizers advised that I am the only person doing home made soaps etc and they would love for me to exhibit at the fair.

The only trouble is, they have given me a huge stand 5m x 5m (16ft x 16ft if google conversion is correct) 

That seems WAY too big to me. . . .how would I fill that space?

Thoughts?


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 22, 2014)

kitterz said:


> how would I fill that space?



You can make an awesome display with that much space.  I would use larger containers - soap boxes on their side, some big shelves, put up some old antique pictures, advertisements for soap or bath pics.

Oh and make lots and lots of product. I'd be making 5 loaves at a time - but do what you can!

It may seem overwhelming but the possibilities are incredible.  Try setting up an area in your home the way you would set it up there - then play with all the designs you could do.  You could really get creative when you have the space to do so and still not have it look too crowded.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations! That's awesome!  You can also fill with things likes stacks of towels or a bowl of bath loofahs and soap dishes (which you could sell also).  Just make sure your soaps don't get overwhelmed with all the other stuff.  Maybe you could somehow leave one area as a "checkout' area?  Send us a pic when you get it all set up!  I would love to see it!:clap:


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2014)

You can make an awesome display area with that space.  I would have baskets with scrubbies, bath bombs/fizzies.  I would also have a whole lot of product to display.  If you do other items other than soaps (lotions, scrubs, body butters).  Make sure your display has some height and I would also have signage and a banner.  Google displays and even look at pintrest.  Congratulations and good luck to you!


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 22, 2014)

A local vender here has a piece of old barn wood that they drilled holes in to hold their lip balms. It looks really neat!

Can you set up a station where people can wash their hands with your soap?


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome! I am so excited for you! Good luck! Please do share pictures with us!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 22, 2014)

This thread might give you some ideas! http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30560


----------



## kitterz (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies. I have contacted the organizers and asked for a smaller stand that is 3m x 3m and they have one available.

I currently have 10 batches of soap and around 15 - 18 bars per batch and will be working on bath bombs etc for the next month or so. I hope that will be enough of a variety. I still have a bit of time so might make a few more batches in the meantime.

I work full time also, so time is limited. . . .will just have to do what I can.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

You didn't state how many days the fair was but I would highly suggest ramping up your soapmaking.  If it's a large fair you will most certainly need more that 150 bars of soap. My most recent large fair I sold 200 bars of soap in the two days as well as sugar scrubs, perfumes, lip balms, shave soap, after shave, toner and lip gloss, body butter.  I was 1 of 5 soapers there. You have the potential to make some really good money.  I would put sleep on the bottom of my list.   I too have a full-time job and spend many nights with little sleep getting ready for shows.


----------



## kitterz (Aug 25, 2014)

Shunt. . .the fair is only for one day. We do not have fairs that last longer than that in this country!!

I will be trying to fit more soaps in and have a bunch of lip balms ready to go. Waiting on an order of cocoa and shea butters to get busy on the bath melts and have also done some liquid soaps. Still want to try and make some bath salts also but my head is a bit fuzzy from all the reading up I have been doing. . . .just so much to do!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

You should be just fine then.  It sounds like you have a nice selection of product.  Good Luck to you!


----------



## Iluminada (Sep 19, 2014)

Not really sure how much time you have. So I don't know if suggesting more and more soap is a go. But you may want to make some quick no waiting items. 

Bath Salts
Bath Bombs
Sugar Scrubs
Salt Scrubs
Dead Sea face mask <----my biggest seller :clap:
loofa soaps
Body butter

just to name a few


----------



## kitterz (Sep 22, 2014)

I now have the following

10 x soap = 18 bars per batch
5 x LS = 8 bottles of each
Bath fizzies = since I do not have a proper bath bomb mold
Bath Salts
Sugar Scrubs
Bath Melts

I have been warned by another lady who used to do fairs here and she said not to bother with body butters as it gets too hot here and everything just melts. I will be keeping the bath melts on ice so hopefully they will be ok!!

Fair is now 2 weeks away and I feel like I still have a mountain to climb!


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 22, 2014)

Getting  ready for shows can be totally overwhelming!  Sometimes you just have to go with what you have and don't "kill yourself" trying to do it all.  Sounds like you have a decent amount and variety of product!  I would also love to see pictures of your setup, I love seeing what others do.


----------

